# Mouthing strangers



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi All on forum. I regularly post so I’ll keep this brief. Reggie is now 16 months and doing fabulously well, we are all besotted with him. Just a query regarding an odd behaviour since we have been on holiday. Over the last few days when new people approach to interact/clap him he’s mouthing them which despite me knowing he intends no harm it makes the individual quickly draw back thinking he’s not friendly. Not sure why as he’s normally happy to be clapped by people we meet at home and they are mostly strangers. Could it be the change of environment and new situations. Any one any idea why ? And how should I try to correct this behaviour ? Thanks as always for any advice.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

to be honest he's doing no harm, mouthing is (to me) a kind of endearment. I f people don't like being mouthed, they can always draw their hand away..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like the excitement puts him in play mode. Try and watch his other body language. See if it’s nervousness, or just affectionate play.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> to be honest he's doing no harm, mouthing is (to me) a kind of endearment. I f people don't like being mouthed, they can always draw their hand away..


Shine has a obsession with beards. It does not matter if she has ever met the man before. If he has a beard, she wants to nibble on it. She can be quite a pest, until she gets her way.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

texasred said:


> Shine has a obsession with beards. It does not matter if she has ever met the man before. If he has a beard, she wants to nibble on it. She can be quite a pest, until she gets her way.


Thankfully beards don’t seem to b an issue … but hats well that’s another story 🥴


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for reply’s, possibly it is a mixture of playfulness and nerves so I will keep a better eye on him in future.


----------

